# DFW area



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Been trying to get in contact with a couple of different lodges in the area more specifically the Grand Prarie- Ft worth area and they have said let me get your information and we will have someone contact you but I have yet to hear anything back. Can I get some help on this?


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 14, 2017)

We are in Duncanville and have study meetings and dinner on Wednesday night. You are welcome to visit us if you wish


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Where in Ducanville are you guys located? Can I get any information about your lodge?


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 17, 2017)

*We have just moved and now share a space with:*

*THE INTERNATIONAL MUSEUM OF CULTURES*
411 U.S. Highway 67
Southbound Frontage Rd.
Duncanville, TX 75137


----------

